# EoM still says "Soon" on Natural's site



## Phaedrus (Dec 7, 2002)

Link to Natural D20 press off the EN World home page and look at the product offering...  EoM still says Coming Soon.

Someone needs to update that page...


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 7, 2002)

We'll fix that, but for the record, it's "Natural 20 Press," not "Natural d20 Press."  There is no 'd' in the name.


----------



## Phaedrus (Dec 8, 2002)

My bad.


----------

